# Isolated and Alone Novels



## S1E9A8N5 (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone know any good novels where the main character is isolated and alone for a long time. Either kidnapped or held captive in a room/holding cell/hospital room etc. the majority of the book? I've tried to search using Google but all I seem to get are solitary confinement prison books. lol I'm looking for something with a little mystery. Perhaps a little romance. Science fiction. Conspiracy. Just something interesting that keeps you reading.


----------



## Jon M (Sep 1, 2012)

_I Am Legend_.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 1, 2012)

Stephen King's _Gerald's Game. _In short, husband and wife head off to their holiday home, get a little kinky, and wife ends up handcuffed to the bed. Husband has a heart attack and dies. It's been twenty years or so since I read it but remember enjoying it. 

_Misery_ is a similar one, where the main character (a famous author) is held captive by a fan who is less than impressed that he killed off her favourite character.


----------



## Jeko (Sep 1, 2012)

Coraline? She has many moments of isolation.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 1, 2012)

_A Living Soul_ by PC Jersild. Narrator is a disembodied brain in an aquarium.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 1, 2012)

Also, King's _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_ about a child lost in the woods.  _The Shining _also by King, a family trapped in a haunted hotel.


----------



## Isis (Sep 2, 2012)

_Island of the Blue Dolphins_ by Scott O'Dell (though be warned - it's a children's book and while I remember liking it in grade school, I don't know how it would hold up for an adult reader)


----------



## Jeko (Sep 2, 2012)

^All good childrens books have merit for adults. Just look at Coraline.


----------



## Comrade Yuri (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know if this would fit your particular needs exactly, but you might try "The Road," by Cormac McCarthy. The protagonist spends most of his time alone with his son, as they travel across the post apocalyptic United States. It's quite minimalistic in its presentation, and a very engrossing read. 

Yuri


----------



## AJones (Oct 3, 2012)

How about the young adult book _Z for Zachariah_? The posts above mentioning kid's books made me remember reading it back in 8th grade. A young girl spends the majority of the book trapped in her small valley town in rural America after a nuclear attack. Everyone in town left to find out what was happening but never came back, and there is only one other character who shows up in a radiation suit. She's left to fend for herself for most of it. Kind of a teenager's _I Am Legend_ or _The Road_.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 22, 2012)

When it's out - my vampire novel will fit quite nicely. Not sure I can plug it here though


----------



## Save.Face. (Dec 5, 2012)

Glen cook, Passage At Arms.  Sci-fi novel about ship life, set in his own world, but critics have called it one of the best submarine novels written to date. Glen Cook does Low Fantasy, basically a meat and potatoes military/espionage fantasy writer. Plenty of isolation in that one.


----------

